
The Friend of a Friend (FOAF) project - zoowar
http://www.foaf-project.org/
======
petercooper
Did FOAF ever catch on in any particular domain? I remember putting the tags
into one of my blogs about 7-8 years ago but I just looked it up and it's 11
years old now. The Projects page lists a few projects that use it but it
appears to be an ancillary thing people are "supporting."

------
keefe
I think foaf is still the most widely used ontology... it's really a pretty
well thought out data model.

~~~
glenjamin
I was trying to give a response along the lines of "that's like saying <x> is
the most widely used <y>", but couldn't actually think of anything that made
my point.

My point was going to be that pretty much no-one really uses ontologies.

~~~
jvdh
You'd be surprised how much ontologies are catching on these days. Have a look
at <http://linkeddata.org/>

Ontologies and linking different ontologies have become a key part in
unlocking large data sets such as Wikipedia, from governments, et cetera.

~~~
keefe
yep it is a bit of a niche, but if you poke into an awful lot of rdf files
you'll see foaf:

------
quinndupont
Great idea that simply never caught on.

Could you imagine what a blog would look like if you included every
microformat/social/discovery service that has occurred over the last several
years?

------
rabble
Ah, if i could only down vote. Come on folks, you discover something which was
created eons ago and think it's new.

~~~
zoowar
Not everyone was around eons ago.

